# Table Saw for segmenting



## Ron in Illinois (Mar 13, 2011)

Just starting pen turning and would like to try segmenting some turnings.
What kind of jig/sled do you use to cut these small pieces?
I want to use my 10" table saw as I do not have a band saw.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 13, 2011)

*Segmenting Sled I used.*

This is something I came up with for my 10" Craftsman Table Saw although I use my Bandsaw now with a little sled.

Not shown in the picture was a small triangle block I added later at the entrance of the catch pit to help deflect and push pieces into the holding area.


----------



## studioso (Mar 13, 2011)

Larry, if I understand your jig, it seems that there is a dangerous situation where the cut piece is stuck between the blade and fence.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's one that I made...........


 




It's pretty versitile and you can add alot of gadgets to it.:wink:


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 13, 2011)

studioso said:
			
		

> Larry, if I understand your jig, it seems that there is a dangerous situation where the cut piece is stuck between the blade and fence.



Not really most pieces are pushed past the stop block. I've only had a few that have been doing out. If anything few get thrust into the pit.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Mar 13, 2011)

LarryDNJR said:
			
		

> Not really most pieces are pushed past the stop block. I've only had a few that have been doing out. If anything few get thrust into the pit.



Flung out not doing out. I didn't check the auto word correction.


----------



## marter1229 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great sled Rick.

Terry


----------



## jdmyers4 (Mar 14, 2011)

rherrell said:


> Here's one that I made...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rick - is that your Byrnes table saw?  I see you made a niffty outfeed table for your sled to slide onto.  That's very nice.  

Any pointers on how to go about doing that?  I mean, attaching the outfeed table to the saw table.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 15, 2011)

No, that's my full size TS. Sleds are almost impossible for the Byrnes because as it is it will only cut about 7/8". If you add a sled you can't even cut a 3/4" blank.


----------

